# Talon Falls update



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm looking for an update on Talon Falls. I saw a video that they had a fire, and would like to know the latest news and if they are opening this year.
Thanks


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

Though the fire they had was huge, they only lost 1 of the 3 attractions they had. They were planning on opening late March for a Transworld tour. However, because of the fire they chose to cancel. From what I gathered while on their site, it seems as if they are having small fund raising event early March to help offset the cost of rebuilding. So good news, they're not giving up. Bad news, they've got A LOT of work ahead of them!


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the update.


----------

